# Betta tumor?



## dian (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here. I have had this betta about a year or so, and in the last few months he developed a white ball thing on his dorsal fin. It was small at first, but has gotten bigger and bigger. I removed him from the 10 gallon tank he was sharing with some cory cats and an algae eater, and put him in one gallon bowl with a small heater. I have tried anti fungals and antibacterials. 

I gave him tetracycline for a couple weeks, then he seemed to feel better, so I stopped. The next thing that happened, he got fin rot and lost his fins behind the bump, so I started the tetracycline back. He seems to feel ok...he eats well and is energetic..but the big bump doesn' t go away. I can't find any pictures of anything else like it. Does anyone know what this is? 

I will try to post pics: 



















Does anyone know what this is and what to do?????


----------



## Russet (Sep 18, 2010)

This is rare! My Betta has the lump on the scales for months now! He is still energetic, active and still greets me when I come in my room. I posted it on the forums a long time ago. But no one seems to be helping. I researched on it long back and some websites say that they may have it when they are older and there is nothing you can do. I don't believe it! Out of all the diseases, its hard to find information on this lump/tumor thing.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=53864


----------



## Russet (Sep 18, 2010)

It seems like your betta is having Lymphocystis. I searched on it. Gosh looks like my betta will live with that lump with the rest of his life....


----------



## dian (Nov 14, 2010)

thanks for the reply!

So there isn't anything we can do, it will just look horrible until he dies? makes me wish there was a betta surgeon somewhere to remove the lump! poor guy, he used to be so pretty. I don't see how he can even swim like that.

One of the articles you linked to mentioned "weekly antibiotic treatments"....can anyone tell me what that would be? I hesitate to continue using tetracycline forever...seems like it would at least become ineffective and at worst might be harmful.

Thanks again. It helps to at least know what the heck is going on.


----------



## ramya (Sep 26, 2010)

Seriously, I wish there was a betta doctor/surgeon around. Hope your betta feels no pain and is happy and wish you luck.


----------



## Russet (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes, the tumor/lump can be only removed by surgery. I find it very disturbing, when I see my betta happily swimming with the lump.


----------



## dian (Nov 14, 2010)

I think I am going to rename him "Quasimodo".....:lol:


----------

